# Scan went well



## Emzi (Jan 2, 2013)

Well I had my 6 week scan of minstrel (nickname after deciding we didn't want to say it anymore - plus that's what it looked like on the screen) everything looked good, in the right place, no bleeding and we even got to see a little heartbeat and got our 1st picture  roll on 13th feb til the 12 week scan


----------



## Northerner (Jan 2, 2013)

Great news Emma  Hope things continue to go really well for you


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 2, 2013)

_Hi Emma really good news and we also look forward to the Feb one to hear your update! _


----------



## trophywench (Jan 2, 2013)

hee hee Emzi, I'm doing a college course which has to do with teaching and our course leader last time was a lady who teaches midwifery students.  It could have been anyone really.  Anyway, she was stressing the importance of teaching aids by putting up a slide of the 42 weeks of relative weight and size of a developing embryo.

She also passed round a paper bag containing representations of 8 week foetuses and asked us to take one each.  ie a bag of jelly beans - and I'm afraid most of us turned carnivorous and ate them!

We drew the line at swallowing the full term water melon though !

So 'Minstrel' is a good name !


----------



## rachelha (Jan 3, 2013)

That is wonderful. I like the name minstrel.  Nathan was bumble as his 8week scan looked a little like a bumblebee.


----------



## Lizzzie (Jan 4, 2013)

Congratulations Emzi, that's great! Next time you see Minstrel he'll look massive!

Going to see our Baldrick soon....


----------

